# Need recipe for owncloud-2 and nginx



## semi-ambivalent (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a simple home setup to which I'm trying to add owncloud-2 for external access. In spite of my fumbling I can't get it to work. The setup is:

```
Internet -> Fixed IP -> 2wire router -> OpenBSD firewall -> FreeBSD machine -> FreeBSD jail
```
The firewall re-directs all port 80 requests to the jail which is running nginx-1.1.6. It serves pages fine (and setting up the jail was trivial). nginx serves the pages from /www, a dedicated directory but not a partition. Owncloud is installed on the jail in the port's default of /usr/local/www/. I think it hinges on changes needed to nginx.conf but could only find linux-y solutions that haven't worked for me and I'm still pretty stupid about nginx's config syntax verses apache.

Owncloud's default data directory is /usr/local/www/owncloud/data. Don't yet know if I can use symlinks or config rules to hook it up to nginx's root in /www. Anybody know of a recipe or BSD-ish tutorial?

thx

s-a


----------

